# Well, that's me off my bike for a while III



## Drago (22 Feb 2015)

Small heart attack. Carried away in an ambo with what seemed to me like the mother of all stomach aches, but when they put the ECG machine on me all became clear.

Bypassed the local hossie to one in the next county that has a specialist cardiac unit, straight in with no waiting for a dyna rodding through my wrist.

Given more tablets than I can shake a stick at. A couple of weeks rest and I can resume daily life. Lucky indeed.


----------



## Keith Oates (22 Feb 2015)

Bad luck Drago, hope it all gets back to normal soon.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2015)

Yikes GWS


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2015)

Thanks guys. I really am a lucky boy. It was weird, no crushing chest paint on pain in my arms, just the most god awful stomach ache.

One funny moment. Two really nice ambo guys arrived to see to me. They declared I needed to go to hossie as they thought from the symptoms I might have an ulcer. Anyhoo, they asked me if i was able to walk to the ambo and I said I could. I slowly stood up and loomed over the pair of them and one of them wisecracked, "thank f@$# were not carrying you".

Just black and blue really. If the stomach pain had been 5% more bearable I might have put it down to a bug and not even called ambo.


----------



## Katherine (22 Feb 2015)

Uh oh. Very sorry to hear that and very glad that you've been 'lucky' , in that it was a mild attack. GWS.


----------



## Angry Blonde (22 Feb 2015)

Woah mate, all the best !


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Feb 2015)

GWS. I've never heard of those type of symptoms before in regards to a heart attack. You were lucky indeed.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Feb 2015)

Another 'crock' to welcome into the 'cripples club', there seem to be a lot of us. GWS


----------



## Arrowfoot (22 Feb 2015)

Speedy recovery Drago. Looks like you have to spend more time riding the CC forum.


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 Feb 2015)

Take it easy, pal and GWS


----------



## Strathlubnaig (22 Feb 2015)

All the very best to you, get back in the saddle soon.


----------



## roadrash (22 Feb 2015)

Another to the cyclechat sicklist, all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2015)

Crikes! Glad to know it was only a small one and you're (presumably) home again, safe and err, well not all, but alive and here to tell the tale.

Gws and gentle, careful .


----------



## ScotiaLass (22 Feb 2015)

Oh no!!
Glad you listened to your body and got medical attention. 
I hope you heal fast


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2015)

Yeah, home again. In Hossie for not quite 24hrs.

The guy in the next bed from me had a really bad heart attack on Wednesday. He's a smoke and drinker and it caught up with him big time and by all accounts had a right nasty one. He was discharged the same time as me looking right as rain less than 72 hrs later. The techniques are so advanced its unbelievable.

BTW, I'm pretty sure the Doctor that dyna rodded me was Yusef Islam. Spitting image.

A huge thanks to all the staff at the KGH Cardiac unit. Every single one was clearly dedicated to the patients. It's a chuffing disgrace that such valuable and committed people are paid peanuts while professional footballers who bring nothing to society earn gazillions. The world has gone truly mad.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Feb 2015)

Bloody hell. GWS.


----------



## CopperCyclist (22 Feb 2015)

Ouch. Get well soon. As you said, techniques are great nowadays - my dad smoked, drank had a heart attack following by air ambulance and an operation to fit a stent and made a quick and full recovery, so here's hoping an otherwise fit and healthy person will find it the same!


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2015)

Thanks CC. A lucky escape, especially as a guy in RPU same.age as me keeled over and died from.cardiac arrest last week.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Feb 2015)

Get well soon . This forum is now getting dangerous everyone dropping like flies it must be contagious.
Hope your back up and about soon


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Feb 2015)

Welcome to the Cyclechat 'Cripples Club'
Seriously I wish you a swift recovery, this place has served me well in combating the boredom.


----------



## Mrs M (22 Feb 2015)

Glad you're home and recovering, GWS


----------



## Arrowfoot (22 Feb 2015)

13 rider said:


> Get well soon . This forum is now getting dangerous everyone dropping like flies it must be contagious.
> Hope your back up and about soon


Yeah, I am getting worried.


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Feb 2015)

GWS.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Feb 2015)

All the best get well soon


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> Yeah, I am getting worried.


If you have any history of cardiovascular disease including diabetes in your family, get checked (BP, cholesterol, triglycerides, fasting blood sugar). Should be done routinely by GP once over 40. My practice does it every three years


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2015)

I'm 46. Technically overweight at 254lbs and 6'3", but I'm a 54" chest and 34" waist (reformed body builder turned lifter) so I'm not especially lardy.

Not going to be lifting for a while so gonna let the bulk drop to a more manageable 225-230 until I'm well enough to start moving brother iron and sister steel.


----------



## Glow worm (22 Feb 2015)

Blimey- GWS Drago. In the mean time, welcome aboard the good ship Cripple!


----------



## surfdude (22 Feb 2015)

get well soon dude .


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2015)

GWS. Yikes


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2015)

I'm glad you did the right thing, sought help, and got treated before something worse happened! I hope you have a speedy and complete recovery.

Too many people (including me!) wait far too long before seeking medical attention.

[QUOTE 3549869, member: 9609"]
I actually was considering this the other week, had been off the bike for nearly 7 weeks and had put on a couple of stone (13 - 15st) at 52 and overweight I made a conscience decision to keep of big hills for the first week. Have been out 6 times over last 2 weeks and done 130 mile, was considering a proper ride the morn, but you have now got me worried.
[/QUOTE]
I think you are far more likely to be harmed by inactivity and being overweight than by working hard to get slim! Listen to your body and don't overdo it - exhausted after a hard ride is okay, but conking out halfway round is a hint that you are trying too hard!


----------



## winjim (22 Feb 2015)

Drago said:


> A huge thanks to all the staff at the KGH Cardiac unit. Every single one was clearly dedicated to the patients. It's a chuffing disgrace that such valuable and committed people are paid peanuts while professional footballers who bring nothing to society earn gazillions. The world has gone truly mad.



Don't forget the lab staff 

But on a serious note, that sounds scary. Good job you had a good level of fitness to start with or I'm guessing it could have been much worse. Here's hoping you make a full and frank recovery.


----------



## Sara_H (22 Feb 2015)

Crikey, puts my whinging abou a snotty cold into perspective.

Recover quickly x


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2015)

Just had a visit from the boss. Seems I got mentioned in dispatches in yesterday's morning briefing, but by this morning none of them could remember my name.

My Boss was pretty cool. Fortunately I keep my paperwork and desk meticulous so he only needed a brief update on one investigation I'm running. Other than that he doesn't want me back until I'm properly mended.

He had a theory though. He reckons I've suffered a blocked artery from exhaust fumes where I've been running my truck on vegetable oil. I think he was joking.


----------



## User6179 (22 Feb 2015)

GWS buddy , my friend had it happen to him about 8 years ago at 35 , he was very anxious for a couple weeks afterwards but apart from that he has been fine since


----------



## cyberknight (22 Feb 2015)

Its that mankini letting the draft in that did it  

GWS


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2015)

I'm hoping thats how it works out for me Eddy. Other from aching from the numerous treatments injections and the chimney rods shoved into my heart I feel fine, if a little tired.


----------



## Saluki (22 Feb 2015)

GWS @Drago. 
I have heard of a bad stomach feeling being a heart attack. When Hubster had chronic indigestion that just wouldn't go away, and mentioned it to the transplant unit, they hauled him in PDQ. Gaviscon sorted him though, it was indigestion. The doc there gave us a good talk on the many symptoms.
Rest properly and take the pills and you will be back to normal in no time. Any idea what caused it?


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2015)

They were a bit undecided. Stress looks like the front runner though


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Feb 2015)

Jings. GWS


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2015)

Oh aye, I know how lucky I've been. They reckoned there wasn't a great deal wrong with me pump and pipework, which leaves stress, infection or some kind of inherent design fault in the olde ticker. GP this week and hopefully can find out more.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3551045, member: 9609"]not that there is any luck in having a heart attack, but I guess a mild one is a good warning, better that than waiting another few years and having a massive one.

My farther in law had a heart attack when he was 44, *he died ..*.... 47 years later, changed his lifestyle, stopped working 16 hrs a day, packed in the drinking and smoking and never had any more bother, fit and healthy till the end, and it still wasn't the heart that got him aged 90.[/QUOTE]
If he died, how did he change his lifestyle? Do you mean he survived?


----------



## Cp40Carl (22 Feb 2015)

Get well soon my friend, horrible scare for you there.


----------



## Ganymede (22 Feb 2015)

Chuffing heck Drago, just saw this - well done for getting to the hospital and catching it in time. This happened to a former colleague of mine and you'll be pleased to hear that the end result was that he became a lot fitter and healthier - he was prescribed exercise and the beer gut dropped off him!

Good luck and get well soon.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Feb 2015)

Just catching up with this @Drago, hope you recover fast. 
Stress? Avoid the politics forum!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> If he died, how did he change his lifestyle? Do you mean he survived?


I reckon the word _'nearly'_ got missed out! 

Either that or his heart stopped beating but was restarted?


----------



## AndyWilliams (23 Feb 2015)

GWS dude. Scary stuff


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2015)

Thanks guys. .now can't sleep, so here I am at 5.30am reading cycle chat.


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2015)

Oh, one funny moment springs to mind. Being a cyclist I've got.a moderately low pulse at around 60bpm. In bed wired up to the machine I decided to see how low I could get it.. I felt very relaxed, had it down to 54 and 7 breaths per minute when the machine decided I was dying and let of a loud alarm at 4am in the morning. I lay there trying to look innocent, but the look on the nurses face told me she knew full well what I'd been up to.


----------



## Easytigers (23 Feb 2015)

GWS hope you're able to get back to normality ASAP :-)


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Feb 2015)

Drago said:


> Oh, one funny moment springs to mind. Being a cyclist I've got.a moderately low pulse at around 60bpm. In bed wired up to the machine I decided to see how low I could get it.. I felt very relaxed, had it down to 54 and 7 breaths per minute when the machine decided I was dying and let of a loud alarm at 4am in the morning. I lay there trying to look innocent, but the look on the nurses face told me she knew full well what I'd been up to.


Glad I'm not the only one who does that, the things you do to while away the time...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Feb 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who does that, the things you do to while away the time...


Mine is usually the O2 levels. I frequently drop to 93% or lower when I am quiet and will have dizzy spells for hours afterwards if I have been on oxygen.

When I had the bronchoscopy done last March, even before they sedated me my heart rate was setting all the alarms off for being too low  (alarms go off at 60bpm ime).


----------



## theclaud (23 Feb 2015)

Scary! Wishing you a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Crackle (23 Feb 2015)

In the words of the Rocky Horror Picture Show, frightening!

Hope you're back to full squatting soon.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3551490, member: 9609"]have edited so it makes more sense.[/QUOTE]
Made perfect sense to me first time round. 

GWS Drago


----------



## The Jogger (23 Feb 2015)

OMG this is certainly a learning curve for us all it sounds like the sore stomach even fooled the paramedics. 
Anyway glad you were sooo lucky and really look at the stress reduction. As Pat said, sod that P&L for a while. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2015)

'Sore' is perhaps understating the case. 'Stabbing pains doubling me up in incredible agony' is a bit nearer the mark


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Feb 2015)

Sorry to hear this, at least its more of a warning shot across the bows instead of a direct hit. So you will not be competing next month I take it. Were you going to be doing the BPO competition on the 1st of March at Farnrough by any chance ?.


----------



## Roscoe (23 Feb 2015)

GWS buddy


----------



## The Jogger (23 Feb 2015)

Drago said:


> 'Sore' is perhaps understating the case. 'Stabbing pains doubling me up in incredible agony' is a bit nearer the mark



Sorry Drago I didn't mean to understate the symptoms..............................


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2015)

Yes, was the WPF open event in Farnborough. I was in no way expecting to qualify as my bench press has always been weak, but was planning it as a chance to gauge where I was at. Not now methinks.

Good news from the GP this morning. Looks as if it was a virus that got too much for my body and my ticker has gone wibble with the effort. Anti biotics and 10 days total rest and she reckons I can start easing back into daily life with hopefully no lasting effects.

Lucky doesn't begin to sum up how I feel.

Jogger, not a problem chum.


----------



## Leaway2 (23 Feb 2015)

Glad you are on the mend. GWS.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Feb 2015)

Fantastic news. It must be a huge relief for you.

But I'm curious over the virus and antibiotics... ABs don't work on viruses only bacterial infections, I thought.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Fantastic news. It must be a huge relief for you.
> 
> But I'm curious over the virus and antibiotics... ABs don't work on viruses only bacterial infections, I thought.


Unless the virus has allowed an opportunistic infection or there is a risk. I expect the doc may be using as prophylaxis if the ticker is weakened?


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Feb 2015)

Just seen this - GWS !


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2015)

Well, I say they're ABs but they're for the infection. Missus is picking them up this afternoon so I'll be able to see what they are.

Thanks to every single one of you for your best wishes and heartfelt concern. Very lucky in all regards.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Unless the virus has allowed an opportunistic infection or there is a risk. I expect the doc may be using as prophylaxis if the ticker is weakened?


Fair point.


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2015)

And yep, it's an anti biotic. Doctor trying to keep me illness free when I recover?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Feb 2015)

Drago said:


> And yep, it's an anti biotic. Doctor trying to keep me illness free when I recover?


Did she say virus specifically or infection and you assume virus? But there could be both quite easily. Worth ringing her secretary who will be able to confirm it for you over the phone, if it concerns you that is.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (23 Feb 2015)

Also just seen this, glad they caught it and hope everything moves in the best possible direction. Keep us up to speed with the recovery.



just_fixed said:


> GWS. I've never heard of those type of symptoms before in regards to a heart attack. You were lucky indeed.



I've now heard them a few times over the last few weeks, it makes me wonder quite what they are going to find when I get my MRI date as it's something I've been suffering from on and off for the last 18 months or so, but has never been suggested as being heart related. I'd presumed it was trapped wind/indigestion and so have done nothing beyond gritting teeth and living with it, but there are suggestions my 'gritting teeth and living with it' threshold is quite high (I once crashed my motorbike heading to a long distance event, crushing my foot under the bike. My wife is positive I broke something in it, I kept the boot strapped on, fixed the bent bits of the bike and completed the 20 hour event. Then had to stay at a friends for a day because I couldn't get the boot back on when I'd finally removed it). When this hits I get pain for around 90 minutes, have no position I can be in that isn't excruciatingly painful and can barely walk. I have told people it's fortunate I don't own a gun... I lose all temperature control and go from cold sweats to unbearably hot. Often there's vomiting too. I've had my digestive system and throat looked at a lot (Barium Swallow, 24 hour PH test, Gastroscopy) none of which has shown any obvious problems, and am on Ranitidine and Omeprazole for it, neither of which are stopping the attacks which are roughly 6 weeks apart. Having mentioned occasional tightening of the chest and a bit of pain I was sent to Cardiology, as mentioned elsewhere I'm now also on Bisoprolol and thanks to an atypical Echocardiogram am awaiting the MRI mentioned above. The doctor is looking for signs of a previous heart attack, and mentioned while the ECG came up fine he didn't feel he was getting the figures he should for someone at my level of activity (healthy-ish but could do better).

While I'm still sceptical of jumping to conclusions from reading the 'net I am starting to wonder now.


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Did she say virus specifically or infection and you assume virus? But there could be both quite easily. Worth ringing her secretary who will be able to confirm it for you over the phone, if it concerns you that is.



If can't really remember. I got the missus to come in to see the doc with me cos I knew I wasn't in a good enough state to pay attention, so I'll quiz her later.

It doesn't concern me. I'm just one of those nosey buggers that likes to know everything about everything.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (23 Feb 2015)

Drago said:


> If can't really remember. I got the missus to come in to see the doc with me cos I knew I wasn't in a good enough state to pay attention, so I'll quiz her later.
> 
> It doesn't concern me. I'm just one of those nosey buggers that likes to know everything about everything.


This is me, if I need something remembered I take the wife along, She despairs when I come back from a consultation and can't answer half the stuff she wants to know.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Feb 2015)

Drago said:


> It doesn't concern me. I'm just one of those nosey buggers that likes to know everything about everything.


Me too, but sadly taking my husband with me is pointless for information because he openly admit it goes over his head. He comes with me anyhow mind you because currently I need help all the time!


----------



## cyberknight (23 Feb 2015)

Drago said:


> Oh aye, I know how lucky I've been. They reckoned there wasn't a great deal wrong with me pump and pipework, which leaves stress, infection or some kind of inherent design fault in the olde ticker. GP this week and hopefully can find out more.


I hear you, i have an irregular ECG and at medicals i keep being asked if i have dizzy spells.


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2015)

Missus reckons the Doc said "infection", so my brain would appear to have been affected by the whole episode.


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 Feb 2015)

Drago said:


> Yes, was the WPF open event in Farnborough. I was in no way expecting to qualify as my bench press has always been weak, but was planning it as a chance to gauge where I was at. Not now methinks.


I should have mentioned when I asked if that's where you were competing, the reason I asked is , that I am going there this weekend to spectate, my son is in the under 23 sub 90kg class. He also complains his bench press is weak. Oh well if you compete again you may run into him. Again GWS.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2015)

125kg class, 45-49 masters, though I'm a the bottom end of the division, not far off the 110kg classification.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2015)

Stood on the scales. 11lbs lighter than before all this kicked off. Back at T'docs tomorrow and hoping they'll let me back to work next week in some capacity. I feel fine, chafing to get back on the bike.


----------



## Ganymede (11 Mar 2015)

Glad you're feeling better, Drago!


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Mar 2015)

Good stuff, hopefully they'll let you get back at it with work....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Mar 2015)

Drago said:


> Back at T'docs tomorrow and hoping they'll let me back to work next week in some capacity.


Either that or early pension! 
Only kidding, best wishes for a quick return to normal life.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2015)

That's great to hear. Obviously let us know how you get on.


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2015)

Docs at 1030. If he doesn't let me start resuming normal life I'm gonna be like Samuel L. Jackson in The Negotiatior.


----------



## Roscoe (12 Mar 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Ganymede (12 Mar 2015)

Drago said:


> Docs at 1030. If he doesn't let me start resuming normal life I'm gonna be like Samuel L. Jackson in The Negotiatior.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

so what's the prognosis... you've been away long enough. I've had an MRI done in this time and been home for over an hour!


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2015)

It seems the Doc isn't as confident in my manly awesomeness as I am.

Blood pressure a little elevated, within safe limits but on the high end of acceptable, results from last Friday's blood test not yet back.

Signed off Another 2 weeks. Advised I can go on some gentle walks if I don't take the pith with the distance/levels of exertion. To be reviewed in another fortnight.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

Drago said:


> It seems the Doc isn't as confident in my manly awesomeness as I am.
> 
> Blood pressure a little elevated, within safe limits but on the high end of acceptable, results from last Friday's blood test not yet back.
> 
> Signed off Another 2 weeks. Advised I can go on some gentle walks if I don't take the pith with the distance/levels of exertion. To be reviewed in another fortnight.


hey really sorry to hear that. You will have to find something you can do to help you for the next 2 weeks. What projects have you been putting off that you feel meet the dr's criteria?

I've been using my bedbound time to deal with some of the ones I had put off...

failing that, what films do you want to watch? cinema or otherwise... Netflix subscription and amazon prime are both free for a month if you remember to cancel them.


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2015)

Been catching up on my reading, most particularly my SAR stuff.


----------



## Ganymede (12 Mar 2015)

Drago said:


> Been catching up on my reading, most particularly my SAR stuff.


You could sit at your computer and order some more mankinis - summer's on it's way!


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2015)

I'm planning on saving money by making my own with an old bucket and some rope.

On a serious note for a moment, I must say a huge thank you to my CC friends who've choked me up with their best wishes and expressions of concern.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

Drago said:


> I'm planning on saving money by making my own with an old bucket and some rope.
> 
> On a serious note for a moment, I must say a huge thank you to my CC friends who've choked me up with their best wishes and expressions of concern.


Same here - they are fantastic aren't they!


----------



## stephec (12 Mar 2015)

Ganymede said:


> You could sit at your computer and order some more mankinis - summer's on it's way!


 I reckon it was the mankini being too tight that didn't help in the first place.

On a slightly more serious note, @Drago when a bloke at work had a minor heart attack he took a look at the critical illness cover on his mortgage, one of the conditions that it paid out on was listed word for word on his hospital release notes.

Happy days for him.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Mar 2015)

Mortgage paid off and early (medical) retirement, get checking that small print @Drago


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2015)

Mortgage got paid when Woman took Ill health retirement. As well as her pension commutation she was very well insured, so did ok.

The Fed have been in contact and the subject has been raised, but I'd really like to get back to work. Not only do I want to work, the best financial scenario is if I can get my full 30 under my belt, though if I had to go I'd not have much to complain about.


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2015)

Woke up today feeling frankly pretty sheet. I think I'm coming down with man-flu. Not surprising, as my 18 yea old has she-bola, so it was just a matter of time before the rest of the household went down with it.


----------



## winjim (20 Mar 2015)

Drago said:


> Woke up today feeling frankly pretty sheet. I think I'm coming down with man-flu. Not surprising, as my 18 yea old has she-bola, so it was just a matter of time before the rest of the household went down with it.


Everybody knows man-flu is worse than a heart attack.


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2015)

Got the priest heading over to give me the last rites.


----------



## Ganymede (20 Mar 2015)

Aw Drago wot a bore. i see from your new avatar that you've really let yourself go though... get a grip, man!!!


----------



## cyberknight (20 Mar 2015)

Heard about the man who wanted to lose weight ? Its because his moob swings were to much 

Hope it all goes well and you get onto the road to good health asap .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Mar 2015)

@Drago you have a talent for picking revolting avatars 
GWS!


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2015)

And off to the Docs today feeling fighting fit and ready to arm.wrestle The Mountain... only for the Doc to sign me off for another 2 weeks  Got to up my exercise to a gentle walk daily of a minimum 30 mins, but nothing strenuous. If nowt untoward happens by the next appt they'll let.me.go back to work. Huzzah!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2015)

Drago said:


> I feel fine, chafing to get back on the bike.



@Drago when you ready mate you could always take the easy seat on the back of the tandem


----------



## Wobblers (31 Mar 2015)

Drago said:


> And off to the Docs today feeling fighting fit and ready to arm.wrestle The Mountain... only for the Doc to sign me off for another 2 weeks  Got to up my exercise to a gentle walk daily of a minimum 30 mins, but nothing strenuous. If nowt untoward happens by the next appt they'll let.me.go back to work. Huzzah!



Holy s^&t! I never realised you'd had a heart attack. Good to hear that it wasn't any more serious. I suspect the quacks will soon have you back on the bike - it's excellent therapy for cardiac rehabilitation. I'm guessing that they have you on so many statins that you now rattle?

PS: Stuff the tandem, get yourself an electric bike complete with blue lights!


----------



## Inertia (31 Mar 2015)

Only just seen this, GWS. Its a subject close to me because my dad died of a heart attack a few years back now, his first warning was his last. Dont hurry to do stuff, take your time and dont overdo it.

Glad your still with us


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2015)

An update for you.

After numerous blood tests and numerous examinations it looks like the whole episode was set off by an attack of acute pancreatitis, which seems to now have settled down into chronic pancreatitis. Lovely. Back in Hossy Friday morning for more poking and prodding.

Meanwhile, still not back on a bike.


----------



## Mrs M (29 Apr 2015)

Ouch, hope you're feeling better.
Plenty of time for the bike yet (it's still too cold and wet)


----------



## The Jogger (29 Apr 2015)

WOW I hope they can now get you sorted pretty quickly, take it easy Drago...............


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Apr 2015)

Pancrea what??  
Take it easy, the bike will still be there in a few months time.
Summer is canceled this year anyway, you're not missing much.


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2015)

Pancreatitis. In plain English, constant abdominal pain of varying intensity. I don't smoke, barely drink ( not at all any more) so I'm a bit brassed off.


----------



## The Jogger (29 Apr 2015)

Is the treatment complicated or quick now they know/


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2015)

Dunno yet. Could be as simple as dietary changes, or as nasty as surgery, daily injections or daily painkillers for the rest of my natural. It's effing uncomfortable at times, a bit sore at others, with random stabbing pains thrown in for good measure.


----------



## The Jogger (29 Apr 2015)

Lets hope you get away with the dietary changes, good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2015)

Thanks buddy. I'm thinking with this and my struggles with my bionic arm that really is me retired now


----------



## Katherine (29 Apr 2015)

Drago said:


> Thanks buddy. I'm thinking with this and my struggles with my bionic arm that really is me retired now




Sorry to hear that. Hope they can sort you out so you can start enjoying life a bit more. Here's to getting back on the bike soon.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Apr 2015)

Drago said:


> Thanks buddy. I'm thinking with this and my struggles with my bionic arm that really is me retired now


Best wishes. I hope it is just dietary changes as well. I spent 14-15 years taking daily painkillers (tramadol) and had only been free of them for around 5-6 years when my back went, it's not fun having to take them for that long. I keep reminding myself my bikes will still be there waiting for me... The trike is fun but my bikes are still waiting...


----------



## The Jogger (2 May 2015)

So Drago was it not a mild heart attack after all or is it both. Did they stent you when you had the angioplasty if that is what you had? Just curious , sorry.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2015)

Sorry mate I missed all this, here is wishing you all the best.


----------



## Drago (2 May 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## cyberknight (2 May 2015)

At least they have found out what it is and can sort it 
A bit like last year when i constantly felt bad, bad guts, lack of energy etc etc and it turned out to be severe vitamin d deficiency.


----------



## The Jogger (2 May 2015)

Good it was an easy fix ck


----------



## Drago (28 May 2015)

Well, been to Hossy today and they reckon I'm well enough to go back to work. I'm back at the GP next Wednesday anyway, so if he agrees I'll be back the following Monday when my note runs out.

I honestly can't wait to get back into the groove of daily life.


----------



## The Jogger (28 May 2015)

That's good news Drago


----------



## screenman (28 May 2015)

Great news, take it easy.


----------



## Drago (28 May 2015)

Thanks guys. Been festering g at home and I'm mightily looking forward to a normal life again.

Best of all, I'm back in for 3 shifts then I'm on a month's leave!


----------



## Ganymede (28 May 2015)

Drago said:


> Thanks guys. Been festering g at home and I'm mightily looking forward to a normal life again.
> 
> Best of all, I'm back in for 3 shifts then I'm on a month's leave!


Ha ha! So much better to be officially on leave than off sick!


----------



## Drago (28 May 2015)

You're not wrong mate. Apart from the boost that being officially ok gives, I won't feel guilty if I inadvertently enjoy myself.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 May 2015)

Good luck at the Doc's, @Drago, let's hope he signs you off the sick


----------



## Drago (25 Jun 2015)

Hossy this afternoon for a check up. Been increasing my cycling and upping the intensity of the weights and the nurse weighed me in at 114.3kg, which according to her chart makes me not only obese but on the verge of collapsing into a black hole, but she looked demurely at me over her glasses and said "but you're clearly not obese", which made my afternoon .

Blood pressure down to 120/70, so all is looking good.


----------

